# Is the Hoyt Pro elite a good competition bow?



## camarox53

good for 3D? indoor?


----------



## treeman65

yes. I just bought one to try and love it.It is the first Hoyt that I have shot in 12 yrs and am wondering why I have not been shooting them.
The pro elite is a very forgiving bow plus it is not hard to get the speed out of it.


----------



## camarox53

Would you say that it is better than the Hoyt 38 ultra?


----------



## lzeplin

camarox53 said:


> Would you say that it is better than the Hoyt 38 ultra?


yep,,I had a 38 ultra great bow but my pro-elite is alot more forgiving


----------



## camarox53

Ok, I am currently shooting a 38 ultra now but am thinking about buying one of the pro elite bows as a second bow for competitions.


----------



## Little Man

*yep*

One of the best if you ask me.Just my 2 cents.

Jamie


----------



## MudRunner2005

A Hoyt Pro Elite is a great bow for 3D. I shoot an Ultra Elite, and one of my buddies (Treeman) has a Pro Elite and loves it. Another buddy (Cowboy Junkie) has a Pro Tech, which is essentially the same bow minus the shoot-through riser, and loves his for 3D. He is shooting his Ultra Elite with his Pro Tech for a backup bow.

Speed isn't everything. If I shoot slower than you and I hit a 14, and you hit a 5, then that just means you miss faster. Know what I mean?

I've played the speed game.....It's not all it's cracked up to be.

Pro Elite is a great 3D bow. I think you just might retire your 38 Pro as a backup bow . LOL


----------



## viperarcher

camarox53 said:


> good for 3D? indoor?


does a bear crap in the woods! LOL!


----------



## hstubblefield

I shot a Ultra Elite 2 years ago a 08 model and it was the best bow I have ever shot I am still wishing I had it.Cant go wrong with proelite for sure awsome bow


----------



## camarox53

so is the ultra elite or the pro elite a better bow?


----------



## lzeplin

camarox53 said:


> so is the ultra elite or the pro elite a better bow?


my vote goes to the contender-elite:wink:


----------



## camarox53

I agree with you on that one!!


----------



## mag41vance

It depends


----------



## MudRunner2005

It does depend on a few factors. One, the Ultra Elite is a reflex riser bow. The Pro Elite is a deflex riser bow.

The Ultra Elite is faster by about 10-15 fps.

You really need to shoot both to see which one you like best.

I prefer the Ultra Elite over the Pro Elite b/c of the riser design, etc...

They are both excellent 3D bows and both are real shooters. It's hard to go wrong with any Hoyt bow.


----------



## camarox53

I would like to shoot both and prob will before i buy one but just wanted to see what ppl think about them


----------



## nochunter

My storys the same as Treeman65's. I had shot hoyt but switched over to mathews and shot them for years. This was when hoyt came out with the elite riser.Being the butt head i am i didn't like the way it looked hence Mathews(without ever shooting it). I have gotten back into archery and came upon a deal on here i couldn't turn down for a swap for one of my mathews bows for a Proelite. All i can tell you is i should have shot them prior to forming the incorrect opinion of these bows. They just plain shoot dude and either elite riser bow you choose will outshoot you every day of the week. Good luck and sorry i was a windbag. Oh before it starts I also loved my Mathews bows and am glad i shot them also lol


----------



## jwshooter11

The Pro-Elite is a good 3D bow as long as you have enough DL to get some decent speed out of it!


----------



## THE WARHORSE

What about target accuracy on those bows?


----------



## jfox

the bows are waaayyyyy more accurate than the people shooting them. (most of the time):shade:


----------



## SonnyThomas

*Is the Hoyt Pro elite a good competition bow?*



lzeplin said:


> my vote goes to the contender-elite:wink:





camarox53 said:


> I agree with you on that one!!


Hoyt messed up here. When you bought a Ultra or Pro you believed you were buying Hoyt's Top of Line bows. The name, Contender, sucks.

I still have my UltraTec and I'll keep my ProElite.


----------



## ky hammer

i have had both ultra elites and pro elites both. i myself shot the ultras better. i actually like the bow i am shooting now even better than both. its a vantage elite. plenty fast enough for 3d and very forgiving.


----------



## hoyt2377

if it has the word "HOYT" on it anywhere....it simply KICKS HARDCORE A**!!!!!! as a matter of fact i just found out a little while ago...other people make bows!?!


----------



## Harperman

jwshooter11 said:


> The Pro-Elite is a good 3D bow as long as you have enough DL to get some decent speed out of it!


.......A Pro Elite with Spirals, and XT-2000 limbs, will shoot very close to 300 f.p.s., with 5 g.p.p. arrows, and a 28" draw length....A Pro Elite with Spirals, and XT-3000 limbs, will shoot 5 g.p.p. arrows very close to 290 f.p.s., at 28" draw length...My Pro Elite, with C-2 cams, and XT-3000 limbs shoots just over 280 f.p.s., at 5 g.p.p. arrows, and 28" draw length, peep, and loop on string....There is , on average, about 10-12 f.p.s. difference in arrow speed difference between a Pro Elite, and an Ultra Elite, all other things being equal...I've owned two Ultra Elites, and two Pro Elites, as well as two UltraTecs, and two Pro Tecs...I prefer the slight deflex of the Pro Tec/Pro Elites....Shoot 'Em all, and buy what You like best....Shooting different bows, and shopping for bows is half the fun!...Take Care........Harperman


----------



## ttripp

to me the best shooting bow I ever owned(and wish I had it back) was a 2008 hoyt pro elite with xt2000 limbs and c2 cams.

shot a 300 grain arrow at 56 pounds w/ 28 inch draw length at the asa speed limit and it was a tack driver.

been shooting an ultra elite lately and it is a good shooting bow, but i liked the pro elite better.


----------

